# What embarrass you about your country?



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Copperknickers said:


> I'm assuming this is a joke, unless you are referring to our 'lively' nightlife. British city centres are usually totally devoid of people outside of shopping areas, even in good weather. Except London perhaps


I disagree. On a Friday or Saturday even small towns are pretty lively. Manchester is pretty wild, with all sorts of funny and weird people stumbling around the street wasted. 

Even Alderley Edge near me in Cheshire which is a small village has places open until 2am and its busy late at night.

One thing I have noticed about the UK is that our towns during the weekends are very nightlife / party culture orientated compared to other places which tend to be restaurant / cafe culture which all closes at 11pm.

*PS 5000th POST *:cheers::crazy::applause::eat::apple:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Canada: lingering inequality between the Aboriginal population and other Canadians.


----------

